# Contractor Talk Forum moderation



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

All I can say is wow.  I posted the video of the horrible jobsite on contractor talk forum and it was closed down within minutes by moderators.  Talk about heavy handed moderation.  I cannot understand or see any violation of the TOS whatsoever and don't understand what the problem is.  If we were like that here, we would be in horrible shape.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 13, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> All I can say is wow.  I posted the video of the horrible jobsite on contractor talk forum and it was closed down within minutes by moderators.  Talk about heavy handed moderation.  I cannot understand or see any violation of the TOS whatsoever and don't understand what the problem is.  If we were like that here, we would be in horrible shape.


You showed beer cans in an unfavorable light. A contractor has a strict code he lives by, one rule being "do not denigrate beer or beer related items".

No wonder they had to shut you down.

Brent.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

it is back up now after I discussed it with the moderator.  The level of mentality over there makes me appreciate this site all that much more.  Those guys are like vultures.  I suppose they are taking out their anger on whoever is a new target for them to compensate for their ****ty businesses.


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 13, 2013)

What was their reason for closing it in the first place?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> What was their reason for closing it in the first place?


No idea, I think some of the guys complained so the moderator closed it and sent me a PM asking me what the story was and who I was.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Did you tell him you are an inspector from the back woods of northern pa? And that you are very picky and overreach on a daily bases.


----------



## Sifu (Aug 13, 2013)

What video, did I miss it somewhere obvious?


----------



## Sifu (Aug 13, 2013)

I Found it!


----------



## fireguy (Aug 13, 2013)

Most of the angry  posts over there were directed at Jar, and they were not friendly.  They demanded to know who he was and the purpose of the video.  Not many read his post that he was the building  owner and a building inspector.


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2013)

OH NO now the contractors are going to follow an inspector around and post it!!!!  watch out for Geraldo


----------



## RJJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Shall we visit this site and give them a few things to fuss about! ????


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Shall we visit this site and give them a few things to fuss about! ????


hatfields and mcoys????????

remember they carry nail guns


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 13, 2013)

Do you think it's possible they saw the video as bashing all contractors? I went to what I thought was the correct site and didn't see your video; what thread was it post in? From just a short visit it seems to be a good site where contractors help each other. Maybe I was at the wrong site.

I don't think of contractors as "the enemy"; I was one for over 30 years and may go back to it.  Where I am now it has taken some time to gain the trust of the local contractors due to the "them against us" type of thinking.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

The bashing continued on many other threads.  Once they found out I was an inspector it was all over.  I am now a target.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 13, 2013)

The video you posted probably wouldn't do any good then. Sounds like they just get together to bash inspectors and customers, not better themselves. Kind of like asking a child to take an introspective look at themselves. Luckily I find that these types of people are the exception in my neck of the woods. Most contractors in my jurisdiction want to work with me so they get a seamless product for their clients. I don't think I have ever seen a contractor's jobsite left in the condition depicted in the video you posted.


----------



## inspecterbake (Aug 13, 2013)

Jar you stirred up the HORNETS nest guess they don;t have thick skins over there. Try electricaltalk.com those guys seem to be more up on the codes.


----------



## ICE (Aug 13, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> The bashing continued on many other threads.  Once they found out I was an inspector it was all over.  I am now a target.


How about giving us a link to the thread that created the controversy.

And by the way, your job site was tame in comparison


----------



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

Contractor Talk Forum moderation

The original thread was moderated to all hell so there is no trace of what transpied

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

Contractor Talk Forum moderation

Many of the guys there are just there for one reason and it aint no hood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 13, 2013)

Contractor talk and electrician are sister sites or at least used to be when Nathan owned them.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 13, 2013)

I think we should have a visit and really fire them up!   So what is the link!


----------



## David Henderson (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm with RJJ


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 13, 2013)

I hope I'm not hearing folks on this site talking about going to another site; the reason being starting trouble.


----------



## High Desert (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree with UB. What would your reaction be if a contractor posted something other than flattering about inspectors on this site. I've seen it happen before and there was a lot of knee-jerk reaction.


----------



## High Desert (Aug 13, 2013)

I know RJJ said that with tongue in cheek, but others may not see it that way.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes HD! I get in enough trouble without stirring the pot. And I don't visit other sites.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, if anyone does go to that site; be sure and scroll down to the bottom and see how many members they have, how many threads and posts. Over 98,000 members, 131, 000 threads and over a million posts. Are you sure you want to p i s s off that many contractors and builders when we are trying to get respect and new members here? Seems very counter productive to me. They seem to me to be a solid, well-established and respected site. It would be nice if some of them would find our site useful, friendly and helpful; instead of hateful.

To be more exact about the statictics:

Threads:  131,964   Posts:  1,810,679   Memebers 98,934

Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy (Aug 13, 2013)

All in jest UB, no worries...........


----------



## RJJ (Aug 13, 2013)

UB perhaps you should invite them over. I don't believe there is a single person here that is hateful. I was a contractor builder and developer for quite a number of years before I came to the dark side. There are good and bad contractors just like there are good and bad inspectors. So visit the site and invite them in. They could all use some education form here.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 13, 2013)

H! I can remember back when you and Conarb would have stormed the front of the ICC hearings in Minnesota!!!


----------



## High Desert (Aug 13, 2013)

It may have been all in jest, but think of the impression it makes on visitors to this site. Not very professional jesting. IMO


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Over 98,000 members


Looks like I have been a member for 2 years, 9 post, gotta work on that.


----------



## ICE (Aug 14, 2013)

That forum is exclusive to contractors.  I filled out the registration until I came to a required field that told me to pick either contractor or homeowner.  I'm not a contractor but I am a homeowner so I picked homeowner. I was immediately banned.

I wasn't planning on being a problem.

I did look around the site some.  The questions were sorta lame.  Like the contractor that asked what size GEC to install for a 100 amp service....and damn, they won't let me in.

I could have shown them this handiwork done by one of their fellow contractors.  A big outfit too.  They installed a service upgrade and this sub-panel in a garage.





This is a sample of the wiring in this garage.





There's a bunch of it.  Much of it cant be seen....but I can smell it.





This contractor had no problem heating all this stuff up and then going home.

This was one of 16 inspections today.  I love it when I am busy.  This job got 12 corrections.  The one correction about the garage wiring said to remove it....get a permit....start over.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 14, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> I don't believe there is a single person here that is hateful.


I'm kinda hateful.

Brent.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 14, 2013)

Brent not sure if you are a contractor or inspector. In either case we all need to work towards common ground. If you are an inspector,thenwe have all had bad experiences with contractors. They most likely out weight the good ones.


----------



## David Henderson (Aug 14, 2013)

It's not what we do, it's how we do it. I think most contractors want to do a good job, I believe one of ours is education. I have'nt heard anything hatefull here in a long time. Some contractors don't like being told it's wrong and get their knickers notted, sometimes explaining why it's wrong goes a long way instead of just saying it's wrong. enough said


----------



## pwood (Aug 14, 2013)

my father was a contractor and so was i. He hated inspectors and i didn't . i became an inspector after he died. finis!


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 14, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Brent not sure if you are a contractor or inspector. In either case we all need to work towards common ground. If you are an inspector,thenwe have all had bad experiences with contractors. They most likely out weight the good ones.


Tongue in cheek. I really only hate gun control, crappy beer, and this one electrician. Other than that I'm pretty much GTG.

THe inspectors I have respected the most were pretty damn tough, but completely objective. Ill relate some stories in another thread.

Bad inspectors Re the ones that try to Inforce opinion rather than code. I fight against that, and also do not respect contractors, of any size, that are corner cutters. I'm not talking about maybe letting some things slide a little but those that actively wallow in crappy work.

Brent.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 14, 2013)

Brent point taken and I would have to agree. I get calls almost everyday regarding junk that is being made up and not code. A good inspector will understand that he/she need only enforce the code. If they have a question go back and read the section. "FIRST"


----------

